# Raiden Phantom bindings



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone have any opinions / reviews on the Raiden Phantom bindings. Currently ride a Custom X and looking for new bindings for this season (heading out to vail soon).
I do mostly freeriding with some jumping. If not these what else do you recommend.
I am also looking at the Salomon SPX Pros, Salomon Relay Thrusters, and Rome Targas
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

sorry bud I can't say I have


----------

